# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  ★ SasHund - Soundcloud Downloader v1.0 [ Source ] ★

## NiTrOwow

Utillity:

It will split and replace the innerhtml to get the stream url. And then downloads it by using copyurltofile api.

The source code is not that great i know.

Download:
See attached zip file for the SRC

----------


## Joacim Andersson

Can you please edit your post so that it follows the guidelines for this forum.

----------


## NiTrOwow

Better now?

----------


## CreativeDreamer

Hey there NiTrOwow
A friend of mine wanted to save a video streamed on a particular site. Does this download just the sound or can it do video?

----------


## NiTrOwow

> Hey there NiTrOwow
> A friend of mine wanted to save a video streamed on a particular site. Does this download just the sound or can it do video?


Maybe read before you reply to a dead thread ..




> It will split and replace the innerhtml to get the stream url. And then downloads it by using copyurltofile api.


So the answer is no because the values are programmed statically. And in the meanwhile things have changed, so it doesn't work anymore now.

----------

